# Woodchuck Under Shed



## against_the_grain (Aug 15, 2010)

I have a woodchuck/groundhog that has taken up residence under my shed. What is a good (humane) way to get him to leave. He has been there for at least 3 years.

Currently I have the shed propped up on concrete piers about 4 inches off the ground. I know one thing I can do to keep varmints out from under there in the future is to line the bottom perimeter with chicken wire or something. How do I let him know he is not welcome. 

thanks in advance.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*lessee now*

You said humane...does that mean deadly force is out?
If not .243 Win with 3x9 variable scope for ranges over 100 yds.
If humane means catching him for release to someone else's shed then call Critter Control. There are poisons, but a .22 hollow point to the head will be as humane as any method. DAMHIK.  bill
I "had" one under my shed also......just disappeared for some unknown reason.:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If you do not want to kill him/her then a live trap is about the only option.

Your local feed store or hardware store should have one. Bait it with their favorite food and it will not be long before you are transporting him/her to a new home area.

George


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

Here's some live traps from Home Depot. I bought the larger two door version for skunks but all I've caught so far are squirrels and possums. Find out (google) what woodchucks eat and use it as bait.

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...traps&langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

You might try wood.:yes:






Here's a list of bait.

http://www.havahart.com/advice/critter-library/groundhog-control/groundhog-baits


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey guy,
I actually have a woodchuck or groundhog living under my shed as well. In my mind, he's not bothering anyone, he's not making it structurally dangers, and he's not gonna hurt me, so I'm letting him live there. It's all up to you if you'd like to get rid of him, but I don't really see a need to kill him like you said. The humane way would be to get the cage that he listed above and get him in there and let him go somewhere. My situation, He's not bothering me, and I'm not gonna bother him :] In fact, Maybe He'll get a name one of these days.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> You said humane...does that mean deadly force is out?
> If not .243 Win with 3x9 variable scope for ranges over 100 yds.
> If humane means catching him for release to someone else's shed then call Critter Control. There are poisons, but a .22 hollow point to the head will be as humane as any method. DAMHIK.  bill
> I "had" one under my shed also......just disappeared for some unknown reason.:whistling2::whistling2:


Hahaha... My feelings exactly...

~tom


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

against_the_grain said:


> I have a woodchuck/groundhog that has taken up residence under my shed. What is a good (humane) way to get him to leave. He has been there for at least 3 years.
> 
> Currently I have the shed propped up on concrete piers about 4 inches off the ground. I know one thing I can do to keep varmints out from under there in the future is to line the bottom perimeter with chicken wire or something. How do I let him know he is not welcome.
> 
> thanks in advance.


Look at the bright side... Every morning you can walk in the shop and yell; "HEY YOU DANG WOODCHUCKS!!! QUIT CHUCKING MY WOOD!!!" hahaha

~tom


----------



## against_the_grain (Aug 15, 2010)

firemedic said:


> Look at the bright side... Every morning you can walk in the shop and yell; "HEY YOU DANG WOODCHUCKS!!! QUIT CHUCKING MY WOOD!!!" hahaha
> 
> ~tom


Good one .:yes:


----------



## against_the_grain (Aug 15, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> You said humane...does that mean deadly force is out?
> If not .243 Win with 3x9 variable scope for ranges over 100 yds.
> If humane means catching him for release to someone else's shed then call Critter Control. There are poisons, but a .22 hollow point to the head will be as humane as any method. DAMHIK.  bill
> I "had" one under my shed also......just disappeared for some unknown reason.:whistling2::whistling2:


If an animal is suffering or something , then yea, shooting them would be humane I suppose. I can't see killing something unless it is endangering me or damaging property. This groundhog is prettying harmless . Just digging holes under my shed.


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

against_the_grain said:


> If an animal is suffering or something , then yea, shooting them would be humane I suppose. I can't see killing something unless it is endangering me or damaging property. This groundhog is prettying harmless . Just digging holes under my shed.


Exactly my point of why I leave mine alone, He's not doing anyone harm that I know of. Yet..


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> If you do not want to kill him/her then a live trap is about the only option.
> 
> Your local feed store or hardware store should have one. Bait it with their favorite food and it will not be long before you are transporting him/her to a new home area.
> 
> George


Trapping them and releasing them a mile from your house would the be way to go. Make sure to tie a 10' rope to the cage...... You might not want to get too close to what is inside the cage (say a skunk), and the rope could help you drag the critter away. Releasing it is another problem.... DAMHIK!!!!

Fabian


----------



## EHCRain (Oct 24, 2010)

I agree with the rope suggestion but would add that you might be able to release the animal from a distance with the rope. might save you a skunk bath or bite marks from the wrong animal.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

thegrgyle said:


> Trapping them and releasing them a mile from your house would the be way to go. Make sure to tie a 10' rope to the cage...... You might not want to get too close to what is inside the cage (say a skunk), and the rope could help you drag the critter away. Releasing it is another problem.... DAMHIK!!!!
> 
> Fabian


You going to drag them a mile with a rope?

Generally a mile is insufficient. They might beat you back home from that distance. I always try to get at least 3 to 5 miles.

Somewhere, somehow, sometime you are going to have to get personally close to that trap. Might al well understand that ahead of time. There is one exception. If you have an animal control or wildlife officer that will come and get the trapped animal.

When I trapped a fox in the next door neighbors yard I did not want to release it myself and the animal control officer came and got it.

George


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Can ya eat em?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

A garden hose is fairly unwelcoming. :laughing:


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

I grew up on farm solution is simple-get rid of them don't just haul them down the road and pawn your problem off on somebody else.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Fire crackers will get it out then block him out so he can't get back under.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Thats it! I must have a wood chuck in my shop. There pieces of wood all over the place!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Smarter than a 5th grader..?*

There is never just 1 woodchuck. And if I know my woodchucks there is more than one opening to the den. What do you think he/she is doing under the shed? They are making more woodchucks. Do the math, 1 + 1= more than 2. So your solution must be a strategic one and account for all possibilities, not just short term. It may be a family of chucks......who knows? :blink: bill


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

*How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?*




He would chuck, he would, as much as he could, if a woodchuck could chuck wood.
​
If he could chuck wood, the woodchuck would chuck as much as he could!

A woodchuck would chuck as much wood as a woodchuck could chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood.

A woodchuck would chuck all the wood that the woodchuck would chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood.

If a woodchuck could chuck wood, he would and should chuck wood. But if woodchucks can't chuck wood, they shouldn't and wouldn't chuck wood. Though were I a woodchuck, and I chucked wood, I would chuck wood with the best woodchucks that chucked wood.

If a woodchuck could chuck wood, then s/he'd chuck all the wood, s/he'd chuck and chuck and chuck and chuck, if a woodchuck could chuck wood.

It would chuck the amount of wood that she sells seashells on the seashore divided by how many pickles Peter Piper picks.

One quarter of a sycamore if you give him a quarter for every quarter of the sycamore he cut.

It might depend on how many female woodchucks were present. Or, it could depend on whether the woodchuck's mother-in-law was around or not. If she was, he'd be chucking all day. If not, he'd be watching the football game.

Some maintain that woodchucks could not and would not chuck wood at all.

It depends on how good his dentures are!

A woodchuck, would chuck, as much wood, as a woodchuck, could chuck, If a woodchuck could chuck wood. But unfortunately, woodchucks do not chuck wood.

About 5.72 fluid litres of wood

About as many boards as the Mongol hoards would hoard if the Mongol hordes did hoard boards.

Um....... 23????





Tons. More than you can count. Honestly. No one can chuck more would than a woodchuck.

If the woodchucks name was Maurice, then it could chuck all the wood that it wants to. However, if its name is Frank, no chucking would be for it.

Due to the average size of a wood chuck and the general density of wood (not including cork) if a wood chuck could chuck wood it would probably get through about 6.573 pounds per day, assuming the wood chuck is functioning correctly.

Using the formula: (W + I) * C where W = the constant of wood, which is well known to be 61, as agreed in many scientific circles. I = the variable in this equation, and stands for the word "if" from the original problem. As there are three circumstances, with 0 equaling the chance that the woodchuck cannot chuck wood, 1 being the theory that the woodchuck can chuck wood but chooses not to, and 2 standing for the probability that the woodchuck can and will chuck wood, we clearly must choose 2 for use in this equation. C = the constant of Chuck Norris, whose presence in any problem involving the word chuck must there, is well known to equal 1.1 of any known being, therefore the final part of this calculation is 1.1. As is clear, this appears to give the answer of (61 + 2) * 1.1 = (63) * 1.1 = 69.3. However, Chuck Norris' awesome roundhouse kick declares that all decimal points cannot be used in formulas such as this, and so it must be rounded to the final solution of 69 units of wood.

How Chuck Norris got involve: A woodchuck would only chuck as much would as Chuck Norris would allow it to, because the woodchuck shares Chuck's name. Therefore, Chuck must punish it and make it chuck as much wood as Chuck can. So, a woodchuck would chuck as much wood as Chuck could.

None cuz a wood chuck cant chuck wood! 
There will be a quiz on this later.

George


​


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

Damn you woodchucks stop chucking my wood!! Haha


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Robert DeNiro as Al Capone in the "Untouchables" said......."Dead!Dead!I want him DEAD,and I want his family,DEAD!

Can bore you to tears about the damage these critters have caused in historic pres world.And will spare you the horror stories of the extermination processes........Al Capone's got it right.BW


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

"Can bore you to tears about the damage these critters have caused in historic pres world."

What is a "historic pres world?"

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

the 'world" environment or field of historic house preservation


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

This made me curious, what the f*** is a woodchuck? So I did some googling and this is what I came up with:

_Woodchucks are a natural prey for large carnivorous animals, such as bears, wolves, lynx, bobcats, and cougars; however, these major predators are scarce or absent in the predominantly agricultural landscape, where most woodchucks live. The principal woodchuck predators today are foxes, coyotes, and dogs. Woodchucks, curiously enough, can be fierce and determined fighters in defence of their lives and would probably be a match for any fox that was unable to take them wholly by surprise. There are many records of a woodchuck having held a dog the size of a collie at bay and driven it off. 

Many farmers consider woodchucks to be nuisance animals, because of the vegetation that they eat, and because the piles of earth that they throw up while digging interfere with haymaking. Woodchucks do compete on a small scale with farmers’ cattle for food and occasionally get into people’s vegetable gardens. *But the view that woodchucks are therefore pests, to be exterminated where possible, is nearly always a short-sighted one which overlooks the benefits of having the animals about. 

*To many hunters, particularly in eastern North America, woodchucks are valuable game animals. Some hunters simply waste the carcass of the animal they shoot, *but a growing number are learning that fried, roasted, or stewed woodchuck can be tasty.* Late summer and early fall are the common woodchuck hunting seasons. Sometimes woodchucks are trapped for their fur, but it is generally of low value. Many are killed on highways. Although not frequently tamed, the animals make affectionate pets. 

Finally, woodchucks are a link with the wild for people who spend more and more time in artificial surroundings. *Even just catching a fleeting glimpse from a car of one of these dumpy mammals standing by its roadside burrow can be a much-needed reminder of how satisfying it is to have wild animals around.*_

So the conclusion of that must be that if you don't want to eat him, just leave him to his own.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Actually they make a pretty good meal. Try BBQ. Throw in a potato wrapped in foil. Serve with beer during daylight hours, red wine after dark.:yes:












 







.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Imagining a Case,580 Super K backhoe "tromping" around the yard of a "Register"(National Register of Historic places)house is only the beginning.Once commited to the job(Groundhog extermination)we don't quit till every trace of their existance is GONE.One particular mid-late 18th century was slap eat up w/hogs!Damaging an already delicate foundation infrastructure past description!

On an environmental note;relocation sucks because they'll most likely foul whatever area you take them to.Their natural predaters aren't tolerated either so,at least 'round here,G-hogs go unchecked.....just one of those things?BW


----------



## weavilswoodshop (Sep 3, 2010)

the woodchuck under my shop I don't mind.. it's the 4' snake that came out from under one of my floor cabinets and lay there peacefully undisturbed while I was using my compound miter saw that made me a little uneasy (no I didn't freak out and go after him with my nail gun, I just used some tongs and tossed him over the back fence)


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

I wish I could find a way to get rid of that annoying Mother-In-Law:yes: that thinks she has a "honey-do" list for me too.:huh:

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## against_the_grain (Aug 15, 2010)

*Update with Photos*

As someone suggested there would soon be more than one eventually and that has already happened !

I saw two young ones this morning and got these pictures of the momma ! Geesh.



http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/members/against_the_grain-15098/albums/groundhogs/9927-who-me/


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

If you can spread some plastic under there and spray some diesel fuel under the plastic he will vacate and wont come back. Like all rodents he has a great nose and long memory. He cant take the smell and will remember it.


----------



## jriffel (May 13, 2009)

It would be more humane to just squeeze some fresh skunk juice under the shed. Nothing will be under there for long. The problem with humane traps is that long before you get your intended prey, you catch all of the neighborhood cats, and cats are stupid, they keep coming back for more. And you can't just drop the filled trap into the creek for an hour, someone will see you. Then you will get a reputation, and you may have to buy that gun after all.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

*Buy a trap?!?*

on a wood forum - NOT. when you can build one out of wood. I've built many. scrap lumber works fine, too.

If interested in design.
it's going to duplicate the store version in many ways. 1/2" ply for sides, top and bottom. your going to build a rectangular box ~ 8" inside height and width (top to bottom and side to side) and 24" long (long enough to house your critter. leave top off for now. one end will be closed in with hardware cloth 1/4" or so. the other end will have a door, hinged with 2 nails near the top and through the sides. predrill "hinge" holes so nail is sloppy in the sides. the door, placed on the inside of the box, will be oversized in length (~ 1/16") so it hits the bottom when swinging down so the critter can't get out when the door drops. the trigger mechanism is a platform, about 1/2 the length of the box. again hinged with nails through the side about 1" up off the floor, and favored toward the screened in end. as the varmint enters the trap going for the bait (near screened end, it will cause the platform to tilt toward the screened end, pulling a coat hanger attached to same end, pulling the coat hanger (through one screw eye to help guide it back toward the door) just enough to pull away from the door which was resting on it.

if you catch a skunk, through a blanket over it to transport. 
using a fence to block out must be buried about 12" to keep diggers out - like woodchucks/groundhogs & possum, and should be installed when you build the structure.


----------



## JimRich (Jun 10, 2011)

thegrgyle said:


> I wish I could find a way to get rid of that annoying Mother-In-Law:yes: that thinks she has a "honey-do" list for me too.:huh:
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


I think WoodnThings solution covers them too :laughing:



woodnthings said:


> You said humane...does that mean deadly force is out?
> If not .243 Win with 3x9 variable scope for ranges over 100 yds.
> If humane means catching him for release to someone else's shed then call Critter Control. There are poisons, but a .22 hollow point to the head will be as humane as any method.


----------



## would (May 26, 2009)

TimPa said:


> on a wood forum - NOT. when you can build one out of wood. I've built many. scrap lumber works fine, too.
> 
> If interested in design.
> it's going to duplicate the store version in many ways. 1/2" ply for sides, top and bottom. your going to build a rectangular box ~ 8" inside height and width (top to bottom and side to side) and 24" long (long enough to house your critter. leave top off for now. one end will be closed in with hardware cloth 1/4" or so. the other end will have a door, hinged with 2 nails near the top and through the sides. predrill "hinge" holes so nail is sloppy in the sides. the door, placed on the inside of the box, will be oversized in length (~ 1/16") so it hits the bottom when swinging down so the critter can't get out when the door drops. the trigger mechanism is a platform, about 1/2 the length of the box. again hinged with nails through the side about 1" up off the floor, and favored toward the screened in end. as the varmint enters the trap going for the bait (near screened end, it will cause the platform to tilt toward the screened end, pulling a coat hanger attached to same end, pulling the coat hanger (through one screw eye to help guide it back toward the door) just enough to pull away from the door which was resting on it.
> ...


Do you have any plans/instructions for building a squirrel proof bird feeder? I want woodpeckers and some other larger birds to be able to get to the seed so surrounding it with small mesh wire is not my desired solution. Maybe one of those designs where the squirrel's weight closes the access to the seed and eventually discourages them would work.


----------



## Hammered Toes (Mar 16, 2011)

After killing it, of course, If you want a good cheap meal, just take a nice fat woodchuck, groundhog, or Whistle pig, cut off it's feet and lay it on it's back. Cut it straight up the middle of it's stomach, from it's anus to it's lower lip. Then cut from the center cut through each leg. Peel the hide off and cut off the head, unless you want to feast on the brains. Cut the carcass up and wash off completely in cold water. Cut off as much fat as you possibly can and parboil the meat in salted water with a couple of onions and red peppers added for seasoning. After the meat is tender, roll the meat in salted and peppered flour and fry to a golden brown.

I grew up eating groundhog and fish through the summer months and rabbits and squirrels in the winter. We had no deer at that time so we had to manage on small game. But my mother would NEVER allow a "possum" carcass in our house, so I could not tell you how they taste. Maybe some of the good old southern boys can explain about cooking "grinners."


----------



## against_the_grain (Aug 15, 2010)

Possums are opportunistic eaters. In other words , they are scavengers and eat a lot of carrion. Woodchucks are vegeterians so would definitely be more desirable on the dinner table. Your recipe sounds pretty solid. What would you compare it to ? Rabbit ?


----------



## Ycreek (Dec 8, 2010)

I've never seen a woodchuck but we have a serious squirrel problem. I live in the middle of a town of 10,000 and there are more here than down in the bottom. My neighbor and I have killed 63 since Jan1 and they still keep coming. They are eating my house away. We tried traps, owl decoys, poison, etc. The only thing that is showing success is the 12ga.


----------



## jriffel (May 13, 2009)

Ycreek said:


> The only thing that is showing success is the 12ga.


12ga?? I hope you are using bird shot in that thing. Take out a couple of squirrls at once. Anything else and you will start taking out the critter and the neighbor's fence with it. Where in the US can you "sound off" with a 12gauge shot gun without starting a stand-off with the local police?? Make it more sporting, just use a .22 pistol. A 12ga.??,, you could take off the entire top quarter of the tree the squirrl is in. It's just not sporting.


----------



## Hammered Toes (Mar 16, 2011)

against_the_grain said:


> Possums are opportunistic eaters. In other words , they are scavengers and eat a lot of carrion. Woodchucks are vegeterians so would definitely be more desirable on the dinner table. Your recipe sounds pretty solid. What would you compare it to ? Rabbit ?


Woodchuck has it's own taste. I guess maybe you could compare a very young one ( 1/4 to 1/3 grown) somewhat to rabbit, but the only thing I can compare the older ones with is maybe muskrat, if a person fixed it right because they are both dark meat. But with both the groundhog and muskrat, one MUST remove the "kernels" from the joints of their legs. This is a light tan colored gland that, if not removed, can give the meat a rather peculiar taste. It is comparable to the "mud streak" in carp fish, which is nothing more than a gland that runs along both sides of the backbone. And the best way to remove this "mudstreak" is to cut off the head and tail of a carp, pick up the body with the head stub facing you, and take pliers and pull the white "strings" from both sides of the backbone. That is the "mud streak."

BTW, Muskrat was once served in some restaurants as "Swamp Rabbit and Marsh Rabbit."

An old fellow once gave me a recipe for fixing Carp before I told him how to remove the "mud streak." He said to scale the carp and take out the entrails, and pack the body cavity with horse manure. Put the carp in the oven and bake at 350 degrees until the flesh fell off the bone. Then throw the carp away and eat the horse manure.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*he was a strict vegetarian....no meat, no fish*

A Vegan I think they are called. Nice story, almost believable. 
BTW I took "out" a black squirrel yesterday. One shot .177, 1000 FPS, RWS, 3 x 9 scope 25 feet, head shot from second floor window, moving target. He's all bagged up in the trash. I can get a photo for the "we need pictures crowd" It ain't real pretty..... bill


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

"One shot .177, 1000 FPS, RWS, 3 x 9 scope 25 feet"

Wow, that is a lot under normal load specs. The .177 is a great little varmiter, but I would have expected the accuracy to degrade with that much of a download.

George


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

would said:


> Do you have any plans/instructions for building a squirrel proof bird feeder? I want woodpeckers and some other larger birds to be able to get to the seed so surrounding it with small mesh wire is not my desired solution. Maybe one of those designs where the squirrel's weight closes the access to the seed and eventually discourages them would work.


sorry, i don't. sounds like you might be on to something tho...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Pellet gun, sorry it's a RWS*



GeorgeC said:


> "One shot .177, 1000 FPS, RWS, 3 x 9 scope 25 feet"
> 
> Wow, that is a lot under normal load specs. The .177 is a great little varmiter, but I would have expected the accuracy to degrade with that much of a download. George


I forgot that .177 is now a rimfire as well. Sorry and so is that squirrel. :blink: bill
RWS Model 36 is now discontinued: 
http://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Diana_RWS_36/401


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> I forgot that .177 is now a rimfire as well. Sorry and so is that squirrel. :blink: bill
> RWS Model 36 is now discontinued:
> http://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Diana_RWS_36/401


I was not aware of a rim fire. I am familiar with the center fire version.

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> BTW I took "out" a black squirrel yesterday. One shot .177, 1000 FPS, RWS, 3 x 9 scope 25 feet, head shot from second floor window, moving target. He's all bagged up in the trash. I can get a photo for the "we need pictures crowd" It ain't real pretty..... bill


That ain't huntin'. A real hunt is when your target is shooting back.:yes: No pictures to show, just memories.












 







.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*huntin' vs xterminatn'*



cabinetman said:


> That ain't huntin'. A real hunt is when your target is shooting back.:yes: No pictures to show, just memories.
> .


Yep, I bet you have so memories re that! Thanks for your Service C-man.
Who said anything 'bout huntin' ? 2 leggers shootin' back? now that's warfare. And I have bad feeling we are in for a "stormy" summer. It's already started in Chicago, my home town. All kinds of shoot ups. check this out: 
http://secondcitycop.blogspot.com/  bill


----------



## Ycreek (Dec 8, 2010)

jriffel said:


> 12ga?? I hope you are using bird shot in that thing. Take out a couple of squirrls at once. Anything else and you will start taking out the critter and the neighbor's fence with it. Where in the US can you "sound off" with a 12gauge shot gun without starting a stand-off with the local police?? Make it more sporting, just use a .22 pistol. A 12ga.??,, you could take off the entire top quarter of the tree the squirrl is in. It's just not sporting.


I live in Brownsville, Tn. and it's hilarious but we call dispatch when we're really gonna get after it. We tell them not to send units. It's just us. I've lived in a few other places and I realize how unique this is. It really is short story material. When I was in 8th grade (1988), the pigeons got so bad on the court square that the county executive devised a pigeon shoot on top of the court house and all the buildings that surround it. The shoot started about thirty minutes before dark so that they would be coming in to roost(we really tore em up!). We did it one more time and haven't had a pigeon problem since.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Ycreek said:


> I live in Brownsville, Tn. and it's hilarious but we call dispatch when we're really gonna get after it. We tell them not to send units. It's just us. I've lived in a few other places and I realize how unique this is. It really is short story material. When I was in 8th grade (1988), the pigeons got so bad on the court square that the county executive devised a pigeon shoot on top of the court house and all the buildings that surround it. The shoot started about thirty minutes before dark so that they would be coming in to roost(we really tore em up!). We did it one more time and haven't had a pigeon problem since.


I did not know that there was any body that young.

G


----------



## Ycreek (Dec 8, 2010)

Aw yea! I remember Mork & Mindy!


----------



## Hammered Toes (Mar 16, 2011)

Better not let Cass Sunstein hear about murdering all those innocent animals or he will appoint them a lawyer and they will own your workshops and all the pretties you have built for the last 20 years.


----------



## Ycreek (Dec 8, 2010)

They're far from innocent.


----------



## MrWoodworking (Apr 14, 2011)

Seems like a woodchuck would be the perfect shop mascot. I'd let him stay.


----------



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

You should just build another shop. It wouldn't be humane to continue all that hustle and bustle over that cute lil' guys home. In fact you should purchase new equipment to go in the new shop, because moving your tools would be like destroying his/her habitat! You wouldn't want to be "that guy". 

maybe the MRS. could buy that?


or shoot em stuff em and use it as a push stick?


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

If you throw a log under the shop does it throw it back?


----------

